# NEED a rut report for Pulaski Co.



## mike martinez (Nov 16, 2009)

What's goin on with the rut?? Saw a couple big boys killed but were they chasing??


----------



## michael_M (Nov 17, 2009)

its wide open and out of control stay in fromt sun up to sun down its nov anything can happenfriends say there wide open in pine veiw


----------



## florida boy (Nov 18, 2009)

X2 !


----------

